# My intention to leave this forum!



## Adephi (31/12/19)

NOTICE OF MY INTENTION TO LEAVE THE FORUM.

It may or may not be disappointing to some people to know that I have decided to leave this forum, I am sick and tired of the constant criticisms and purile remarks about things that have nothing to do with anyone else but me.

Okay... So I like dressing-up in rubber clothes. So what? And, my culinary tastes might seem strange to some people... but I have particular penchant for cucumbers. Which brings me to the matter of my sexual preferences, which I know might seem strange to some people, but group sex with dwarfs, midgets, and pygmies is only a ‘small’ perversion compared to the other matter... And the magistrate was particularly understanding when I explained that running naked through our local park wearing crotchless fluffy underwear on my head and brandishing a rubber toy in each hand is an ancient pagan custom and...

Oh shit! Wrong Forum!

Please ignore all of the above.
HAPPY NEW YEAR Vapers!.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/20)

@Adephi - Happy 2020 to you too , may it be the best year ever !~

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (1/1/20)

Adephi said:


> NOTICE OF MY INTENTION TO LEAVE THE FORUM.
> 
> It may or may not be disappointing to some people to know that I have decided to leave this forum, I am sick and tired of the constant criticisms and purile remarks about things that have nothing to do with anyone else but me.
> 
> ...


I hope that was not your new year's resolution to run in the streets with rubber toys in your hands.
It's better when you hang them around your neck while running you can even catch them with your teeth that way...

Picture that!.
(Laughing out so bliksem loud right now).
Happy new year to you and your family too bro!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hooked (1/1/20)

Nice one @Adephi! Thanks for giving us a good laugh with which to start 2020!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (1/1/20)

Glad you all had a laugh!

I have no intention to leave this group. Even though we disagree sometimes I see it as constructive and not offensive.

Here's to great and prosperous 2020's for everybody!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (2/1/20)

Adephi said:


> NOTICE OF MY INTENTION TO LEAVE THE FORUM.
> 
> It may or may not be disappointing to some people to know that I have decided to leave this forum, I am sick and tired of the constant criticisms and purile remarks about things that have nothing to do with anyone else but me.
> 
> ...


Pssst! What forum is that? Asking for a friend...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/1/20)

Dear @Raindance 

It has been quite some time since I asked you to find out about that "special forum".

Have you just forgotten to ask or is it so special that you have to be invited to join it.

Looking forward to hearing from you soon.

Yours in rubber (pun intended)

Puff

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (5/1/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Dear @Raindance
> 
> It has been quite some time since I asked you to find out about that "special forum".
> 
> ...


Their membership criteria is rather demanding. You need to have a minimum of ISDN with VPN and I’ve got neither of those diseases.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

